# World Eater XII's Commision



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Alright guys, A while back World Eater XII asked me to paint some 'Zerkers, and I have finally cleared some time to do it in. In short here are some prototype pics, everyone, if you would like to give general feedback, please do, World eater, if you would like to tell me what you think and/or what to change please do 

*P.S. These are NOT based yet, obviously. it's just i base last and would hate to base them before i know that my commisioner like 'em that way *


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Just the bolt pistol needs drilling but other than that he's bloodsoaked and a mean-looking mutha so nice one!


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

The bottom pic looks the best


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

dude sweet stuff keep at it! just to mention postage has gone up so we will have to sort something out!

How did you paint them?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Well sir, I used watered-down blood red paint (about 7 coats) on the armour, then i used Brazen Brass on the brass, boltgun metal on the metal, and red gore combined with some nice paint for the gore-y bits.  thank you very much i'll gest finishing them off.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Edit: What kind of base do you want?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

on my pizza? haha ah um urban ish? so what greys,blacks and bits o rubble if poss?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, cool. but it might be a bit red... and shiny... and covered in dead bits.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome....awesome to the max +rep btw


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking pretty nice, a tip for your photo's if I may.

Download a copy of the gimp a piece of free image editing software and use it to tweak the brightness of your photo's.

The last one looks the best of them, but could still do with a bit of tweaking of the brightnessas it still looks a tad too dark.

But yeah, top job on the painting


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

photobucket works just aswell lol!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

While it looks decent over all, I have to say that I am not a fan of the blood soaked look. I know it fits the theme, I have seen others do it (and it is well done here don't get me wrong), I just don't care for it. Probably due to my own preference for clean paint jobs (which is why I never paint Nurgle marines lol).


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

ah WL, i was aiming for that as i thought that they probably got their red armour from gore rather from paint...


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The metal looks a little flat to me.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

flat metal LoR? explain?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

that would be the fact that i only used one colour. anywho, World Eater, i have a lot of questyions that can be answered by one question (mostly). Will you be wanting any more of your army done after this? and if so, how much? I do actually have non-money based reasons for asking this. I swear.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

yes and i dont know prob the odd zerk squad of 7 or csm now and then


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok, in which case, you can send postage money with next batch. plus, if you want urban, would you like the idea of an urban basing kit? just a suggestion.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

What Red said it's very one color and generally with minis since the metal will not have reflective variance like real metal most people use some combination of highlights or washing or even NMM to give it a more interesting/complex look which is generally unrealistic looking but looks better than realism on the models.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

okey dokey red, you want me to buy the basing kit, i assume thats what you mean?

Fair one LoR.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

well, i dont mind, i just thought you might like it. doesnt matter if you dont, just a thought. but yes, i would be expecting you to pay.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

nevar! cool man sorted


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Right. Ridiculously long, I know, i'm sorry. Fuggin' Revision. I'm done, if you like em:









Let me know if they're ok, and i'll go check em at the Post office.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Mate they're awesome, they will defo look cool on the battlefield!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok, this has taken so bloody long, I really am sorry (fuggin basic level GCSE revision) But I finally have done the Possesed. They are in the post to you  But here are pics for the benefit of the world 










A group shot.

Individual shots:
















I know you'll like this fella 
















And my Personal Favorite:








Also, quite proud of the Lighting effect from the green stone. And yes, that is a khornate symbol on his Crotch. Uh-huh.









Just so people know, I will do entire armies in that scheme (with the runes and black armour.) No more expensive than anything else.

Ok, so assuming WE that you like these, I am ready to (for at least a little while) up production speed. I looked at your gallery, there are three things that caught my eye. I'll do anything you send me, but i'd love to do that Daemon prince, The FW Dread or the Rhino you mentioned 

Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

great stuff fella! worth the wait


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Thanks. Let me know what your sending next time, plus, its easier if you put the return postage in with the models (saves paypal+fiddling later). Can't wait for the next batch, let me know when you get these guys.


----------

